

Tischen: Ridding the world of unemployment. - rblion
http://www.tischen.com/

======
chrismealy
That's not how unemployment works. Good luck to them anyway.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efficiency_wages>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effective_demand>

